# Best wood blade for Milwaukee 2522-20 M12 FUEL 3-Inch Compact Cut Off Tool



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Following since I also have one of these... however, I am very disappointed with this tool's power and wonder how useful it will be for cutting. I use it for light duty metal cutting with a 3" cut off disc and it bogs and stalls with any load at all. It looks and feels heavy duty but it's like it has the same power as my 12V Dremel that takes the little 1" discs. I got it because I already had an M12 3/8" ratchet, which I love. The cut off tool would be more useful in an 18V version , IMO.

Edit: My bad... this is NOT the tool I have. I have the M12 die grinder/cut-off tool that also takes 3" attachments. The one you linked is an interesting tool and might be better for cutting... although being only 12V I am skeptical that this has much power. I need to look to see if they make an 18V version. I have a Makita 18V 4 1/2" grinder that I use for cutting bigger stuff... it cuts great but it's a monster. I really need something in between the Dremel and the big Makita. Still looking.


----------



## cp99 (Sep 16, 2017)

I am not a major DIY'r  This works well for my needs. I do like to get wood cutting blade.


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

First off, I don't know. But a 4.5" circular saw, like DeWalt's or Rockwell's only spins at 3500 RPM and has a baseplate/shoe. That Milwaukee spins at 20,000 RPM and has no baseplate that I can see. It doesn't look like the right tool for the job, to me. Be careful.


----------

